# Bees in the hood.



## Zaskar (Jul 10, 2008)

I have never seen this - thought some of you hippies may find it intersting - I certainly did.  I only got stung once, but so did hte bee man  - lol.

http://www.zaskarfilms.com/bee1.wmv


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2008)

OK...have to say that was a top bit of filming. I have no idea what was being said as I am listening to a cd which is supposedly sending me subliminal messages 

Quite interesting watching films without sound I think, but anyhooooo

He squished a bee when he turned the box over 

I have a lot of respect for bees but you wouldn't get me anywhere near that lot AND he had no gloves on!!

I think I have a friend who lives around the corner from there and if thats you on the film Zaskar..I think I've seen or possibly met you before? Mebbe many many moons ago?

I'll play it with sound later on.

Credit where credit's due...top bit of filming


----------



## isitme (Jul 12, 2008)

Bees in the band


----------



## Geri (Jul 12, 2008)

Zaskar said:


> I only got stung once



What a shame.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2008)

"Hippies" ?

You need to watch it mate or you'll end up as Bristol's version of a certain Helstonian.


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 12, 2008)

Fizzer - Thanks and yes that is me, and you seem to have me at an advantage... sat hello if you seem me.
Hippy was not meant nasty- just a generic ref to greeners.


----------



## craigxcraig (Jul 12, 2008)

the bee's next door have just swarmed - was out in  the garden was incredible to watch, up to the point one of them stung me!


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 12, 2008)

The bee man said that if one stigs you others are likely to join in - watch out !


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2008)

Just watched it again,this time with sound...gave me goosebumps!

Still can't get over him not wearing gloves. Also quite impressed you got so close also Zaskar!

I saw a swarm of bees in flight about 10 years ago, I was in my kitchen and I saw them fly past the window and land on my roof before flying off toward dundry hills.

What did he mean "A beekeeper should never let his bees swarm" how the hell do you stop them?


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 14, 2008)

I wouldnt be impressed at my courage - mostly it's arrogance ( never happens to me ect.) and a hysterical desire to get good footage.

As for bees swarming - you just have to keep them happy apparently - but lord knows how you do that.

Glad you liked the film.


----------

